
Apple's Tim Cook becomes highest-paid CEO - aritraghosh007
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/software-services/Apples-Tim-Cook-becomes-highest-paid-CEO/articleshow/12592240.cms
======
ricardobeat
More sensationalist impossible. He actually took $1.8 million this year, way
less than the other CEOs on the list. As the article itself says, he will get
$188m in shares in 2016, and $188m more in 2021 (probably worth billions by
then), not in salaries.

